# MN *****?



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

Anybody in MN getting any ***** or is just to dang cold?

My buddy sold 19 ***** a week ago and got $15 to $20 for each of them in the round. How are the prices doing elsewhere?


----------



## cooner_jeff (Oct 16, 2005)

wow, i sold my first load ever during nov this year. 22 ***** on fetched me $50 total. most were small, some shot up and the dog got ahold of some but i really had my heart set on more cash.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Greg I am curious, where did your buddy sell his raccoon? If I could sell them in the round for that I would not skin any.


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

where can you sell your furs in MN? I am from Southwest MN. And do you skin them yourself or just sell them whole?


----------



## Chaser10 (Jan 13, 2006)

Greg,

Who in MN is paying that kind of money for ***** on the carcass? I've been selling prime Dec ND **** unskinned for $10 ea, and most of the folks I've chatted with across the upper midwest (SD, MN, IA, WI) have been receiving the same. **** at the recent NAFA auction didn't sell well and brought less than $15 avg put up... :roll:


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

where do you sell in MN?


----------

